# 56 mile mark



## maxwell42583 (May 21, 2012)

Here's a little picture that will help you work week go by a little slower!!! Memorial Day Weekend coming up, and this is where I will be! SM1 Tower and Middle Grounds, here I come!  This is our 56 mile mark and where we go to catch AJ's and bait.


----------



## florida boy (May 21, 2012)

We commercial fish AJ's off it in early spring


----------



## grouper throat (May 21, 2012)

I almost had my arms torn off a few times there from the AJs lol. Show us some pics when you get back.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (May 21, 2012)

I've heard of this tower, never been there. Are AJ's the main draw here? I've seen photos of red snapper and grouper caught there.


----------



## florida boy (May 21, 2012)

It is hit often but not as hard as some of the towers closer in . Some of my favorite GPS numbers that I used to fish were about 9 miles south of there on some ledges and live bottom . We always stopped by it with hardtails if anyone wanted to catch an AJ . We sometimes catch 2-3 hundred pounds off it in a few hours on commercial trips .


----------



## maxwell42583 (May 22, 2012)

We will dive it and spear black snapper during the off seasons. We do a lot of trolling south of it for kings, dolphin, and wahoo. We mainly just use it to hammer AJ's and snapper. About a mile north of it is a wreck that you can catch some AJ's and snapper off of too. Some good cobia usually hang around it too. We fish for grouper south of it like Florida Boy stated. Good fishing out there. The SM1 to me is a marker. It is usually our last stop to catch bait on the way to the Middle Grounds. If I see it or if I pass the SM1, I know its going to be an awsome day of fishing!! We had a bandit reel break at the SM1 fighting AJ's before!


----------



## ryanwhit (May 30, 2012)

Well, how'd y'all do??


----------



## Curly (May 30, 2012)

Bet they stayed on the hill


----------



## deadend (May 30, 2012)

We've speared some big fish off it before and dodged some big sharks.  Had a death match with a 80lb+ AJ that nearly killed me before he got another 2 freeshafts and a screwdriver in the brain pan.  Good times.


----------

